# Stages of Brexit by David Schneider



## Northerner (Jul 25, 2018)

We've now reached stage 9


----------



## C&E Guy (Jul 26, 2018)

Not looking forward to # 11.

Although there are some dodgy takeaways near us .........


----------



## Northerner (Jul 26, 2018)

C&E Guy said:


> Not looking forward to # 11.
> 
> Although there are some dodgy takeaways near us .........


I once found some fur in a chicken curry...!


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 26, 2018)

Miaow....


----------



## C&E Guy (Jul 26, 2018)

Miaow was the ancient Egyptian word for a cat.


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 26, 2018)

My daughter was discussing Brexit with some school friends recently, and one of them said that their parents don't really understand what the EU is, but they still voted in the referendum!  I think probably a lot of people did that, misled into the idea that leaving would make everything better, without understanding why or what potential problems there could be 
I hate politics and find it all interminably boring, but I understand enough to know that it ain't gonna be easy and I'd rather have stayed in, the EU isn't all bad but a lot of people seem to have conveniently forgotten the advantages of being in.  We're going to be a little lost country with not many friends if we're not careful, how does that give us a strong trading position against bigger countries and blocs?!  Therefore at the very least the price of everything will go up, and that's just one thing out of many that has to be considered...


----------



## C&E Guy (Jul 26, 2018)

Sally71 said:


> My daughter was discussing Brexit with some school friends recently, and one of them said that their parents don't really understand what the EU is, but they still voted in the referendum!  I think probably a lot of people did that, misled into the idea that leaving would make everything better, without understanding why or what potential problems there could be
> I hate politics and find it all interminably boring, but I understand enough to know that it ain't gonna be easy and I'd rather have stayed in, the EU isn't all bad but a lot of people seem to have conveniently forgotten the advantages of being in.  We're going to be a little lost country with not many friends if we're not careful, how does that give us a strong trading position against bigger countries and blocs?!  Therefore at the very least the price of everything will go up, and that's just one thing out of many that has to be considered...



That comment about folk not understanding it is just infuriating.

In my job, we send thousands of shipping containers full of whisky, vodka, gin etc all over the EU. It used to all be accompanied by paper documents that had to be stamped and returned, and kept. Since 2011, it's all been electronic - simple, no paper, nothing to print, nothing to store. No delays, everything is transparent and simple.

When we leave, we haven't got a clue how it's going to work or even if it will work. It is going to be an absolute nightmare. There have been loads of meetings but no-one knows what will happen.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 26, 2018)

Regarding Stage 9 - a bit of a reality check  Scary stuff 

https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/jul/26/stockpile-food-no-deal-brexit-dream-on

Also:

https://www.chemistanddruggist.co.uk/news/rps-dh-stockpile-drugs-concern-pharmacy


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 27, 2018)

Even the Brexiteers admit that the economy will tank after Brexit, with Rees-Mogg saying it will take 50 years to see the full benefit. (One of his companies just set up an investment fund in Dublin - in the EU).

The reason Maybot has taken over negotiation is so that she can set up the “Norway” option. The elephant in the room is the Irish border. Then there’s Scotland. She won’t want to go down in history as the Prime Minister who broke up the United Kingdom. If there’s a hard Brexit, Scotland will vote for independence.


----------



## C&E Guy (Jul 27, 2018)

All these facts should have been realised by the voters. They just thought they'd prevent Polish immigrants coming over and doing the jobs that no-one here wants to do.


----------

